# Hopping rabbits?



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

During the summer when the soy beans were still green and full,I saw several rabbits hopping straight up in the air at least two feet above the beans. They stayed in the same place and every few seconds one would shoot straight up in the air. I thought maybe they were playing or fighting or something. Anybody ever see this before? It went on for several minutes.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

They were getting ready to mate I think .Bud


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Yea! it is a spring and summer thing when the breeding is going on. Which is like all the time:lol:

I have lots of rabbits in the yard and see it a lot. Except without the beans.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

It sure is a sign of breeding. I wrote a research paper for my college biology class on the cottontail and found this an intresting behavior of them. The male also spars or boxes of sorts with the female he is looking to breed.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I guess that makes me a peeping Tom!:SHOCKED: It sure was interesting to see.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Wishin_Fish said:


> It sure is a sign of breeding. I wrote a research paper for my college biology class on the cottontail and found this an intresting behavior of them. The male also spars or boxes of sorts with the female he is looking to breed.


 
so are they jumping to impress thier prospective mate,or what?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

bigsablemike said:


> so are they jumping to impress thier prospective mate,or what?


 
I did a paper in highschool biology. It is there way of foreplay.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> I did a paper in highschool biology. *It is there way of foreplay*.


That would be the best way to put it.


----------

